# confuse about cpuinfo

## tinnny

my cpu is intel T7200 ,the cpu frequency should be 2000Mhz, but the cpuinfo is 

```

tinnnysu@tinnnysu ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz

stepping   : 6

microcode   : 0xc7

cpu MHz      : 1000.000

cache size   : 4096 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm dts tpr_shadow

bogomips   : 3988.69

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz

stepping   : 6

microcode   : 0xc7

cpu MHz      : 1000.000

cache size   : 4096 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm dts tpr_shadow

bogomips   : 3988.67

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

is there something wrong in my kernel config ?

----------

## Veldrin

Probably not. your cpu supports speedstep (as intel calls it), or dynamic clock speeds. In other words, if the cpu is idle, it clocks down. 

open 3 terminals, run while true; do echo -n; done in 2 of them (abort with crtl+C), and rerun cat /proc/cpuinfo in the third. if it shows 2GHz (or 2000 MHz), then the kernel is configured correctly, otherwise you have to check the used governor.

V.

----------

## BillWho

tinnny,

If you have sys-power/cpufrequtils installed and a governor set then that's normal output.

EDIT: Forgot to include:

```
[[ -e /usr/bin/cpufreq-set ]] && cpufreq-info -o || echo "Not governed by cpufrequtils"
```

----------

## DirtyHairy

Just for the record: you don't need cpufrequtils in order to use dynamic clocking; you can check and change the CPU governor in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu[x]/cpufreq (where [x] is the number of a specific core / CPU).

----------

